# Cannot pass Windows Boot Manager as Keyboard is not working



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi, 

I am unable to proceed past the Windows Boot Manager or the Windows Error Recovery page where I have to chose the operating system or to 'Start Windows Normally' to start as Keyboard is not working and will not recongise when I hit the Enter key.

I have plugged in a USB Keyboard, but this makes no difference and still doesn't work. 

Have you any ideas? 

Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Does the keyboard work before Windows loads? If so, and you can enter the BIOS, then the Windows installation is corrutped. If not, there is a hardware fault or BIOS issue.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Okay, so I discovered that the keyboard wasn't working because the spacebar button was pushed down further than normal and by using some tweezers I was able to pull it back up. 

Now however, certain keys (XCVQSTG) not work, while the others do. What could cause this?

Many thanks


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi JonBastyan :wave:

There's several causes why keys can stick:

1: - Dust-bunnies living under they keys - Remove using a can of compressed air, you might need to remove 1-2 keys to get the nozzle under there.

2: - The key return-springs failing/broken, some are metal springs, others use bendy-plastic - No real cure other than replacing the keyboard.

3: - The key's switches are failing, as above there's no real cure other than replacing the keyboard.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah, as I thought. I have purchased a replacement keyboard for a Toshiba Satellite L300 of Amazon relatively cheaply and I gather they are quite simple to install?

There's no way I could install the new keyboard, and the same keys not work is there mate?

Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Aahhhh it's a laptop, I've never worked on/in a laptop, other than cussing it when it breaks :laugh: - I'm sure on of my more experienced colleagues can help with that though :wink:

A little bit of searching found this video on how to dismantle the Satellite L300, the 1st 1:15 minutes is removing the keyboard, so re-assembly will be the reverse of it

TOSHIBA Satellite L300 laptop take apart video, disassemble, how to open, video disassembly - YouTube

The only tricky part might be re-inserting the ribbon-cable into the keyboard assembly, lots of laptops don't use plugs on the ribbons, it's just the bare plastic+copper-tracks nto the socket.

If the various keys are physically sticking down, then a replacement should cure it, if the keys feel 'normal', then there's a slight possibility it might be the k'board controller - As far as I know, the only way to test is to replace they k'board.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No link there Bo https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=h...lla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&gws_rd=cr


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Isn't the video itself showing? - It shows OK in my browser when logged in and in I.E. as a guest


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

T'is now was not earlier maybe I was on the page to early for it to load


----------

